# Groupe Car Club rolling deep at the Torres Empire Family Tour Car Show



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Video put together exclusively for Groupe Car Club by Stubborn4Life in collaboration with Urban Melody Productions. Footage and club logo used in the video used with full permission from the chapter president featured in the first clip of the video. Music Track provided by Hectic Loke, a rising rap artist from the 818. Last track is Stubborn4Life them song put together by Maticulous. 






http://www.stubbornforlife.com​


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

groupe car club putting it down:machinegun::fool2:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice video!


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

More videos to come....


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

DEEP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Love this video


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice video.


----------



## Vatolocos (Aug 15, 2012)

Great footage but the way the camera rocks back and forth it seems as if a midget is waddling around with the camera.


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah that midget is me. You also have to consider the video is speed up as well.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Where are the car show this weekend?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

stubborn4life said:


> Video put together exclusively for Groupe Car Club by Stubborn4Life in collaboration with Urban Melody Productions. Footage and club logo used in the video used with full permission from the chapter president featured in the first clip of the video. Music Track provided by Hectic Loke, a rising rap artist from the 818. Last track is Stubborn4Life them song put together by Maticulous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My homie REZA'S 65 at 3: 22 of video


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Hurricane Sandy Bitchez (Nov 2, 2012)

:wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

WOW thats an army of cars and all clean. They are still deep


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

Im a bakersfield groupe member hoe can we get this video on did sent to me


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

It's on youtube bro


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Groupe Car club as always a pillar of the community


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice


----------

